# My Mum



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I just wanted to tell you the bad news, My Mum who suffered from alzheimers, sadly passed away at 11pm last night, she had been a bit unwell all day and when I called in to see her she was fast asleep, bless her, I didn't disturb her, but later recieved a phone call to say she had died, it was unexpected and we now have to wait for the Coroner to let us know why she died. We spent most of the night sitting with her, wondering why. When I saw her Tuesday afternoon she was fine, in fact better than I had seen her for a while, she held her arms out to my Grandaughter and hugged her then sat her on her knee, she seemed fine then, I only wished I could have been with her when she died, although the staff at the home were brilliant making sure she was okay and looking after her, its just not the same I feel a bit better now after writing this, and may not be on the forum as much whilst I come to terms with losing Mum. Thanks for listeningto me
Anne


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Our sincere condolences, Anne. It's such a shock when it happens like that. I hope the grief will soon pass, and you will be left with the nice memories, like I have of my mum.

Thinking of you at this difficult time.

Gerald and Annie.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Oh, Anne, I am so sorry you've lost her. There's nothing anyone can ever say to make it any less difficult. I was just thinking about you last night , as you've been so helpful to me. As you mentioned, it feels a bit better talking about it. I'm always happy for you to send me messages about anything at all. Much of my working life was spent caring for sufferers of this dreadful illness, and our best friend's wife has sadly just been diagnosed. - With kind wishes, - Helena.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Sincere condolences from the two of us
Remember the good times.







nige & sheree


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Anne

may I offer you my condolences I hope you have family to assist you through the next few weeks

Bill


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is so sad. I am very sorry for you and think I know how you must be feeling. I never really know what to say at times like this so I think its time to look through happy photos of yesteryear and celebrate your Mothers life.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Anne,

May I offer my condolences and say how dreadfully sorry I am. I hope you have plenty of support around you at this time.

I know that we are all here waiting to speak with you whenever you feel up to it.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your sad loss, just remember, they never leave you, they are allways in your thoughts.

Happy memories to you anne


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry. loosing your mum no matter what your age or gender is somehow extra difficult and a huge loss.
Am so happy for you though you had a good afternoon with her on Tuesday, do not feel guilty or sad that you where not with her when she finally gave in, I doubt she was very aware of things around her at that time.
You have looked after and cared for her when she needed it the most and that is what you have to remember and be proud of
Helen


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Anne, I only know you through your posts but please know that my thoughts are with you at this time. It's hard when a loved one slips away when you are not there but sometimes this is how it needs to be for them.

Sincere sympathies.

Catherine and Greg.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you, I lost my dear old dad just over a year ago and there is still a hole in my life. along with all the others we send you our condolences.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Anne, our deepest sympathy with you and your family, i know all to well the loss of muched loved Mum with alzheimers and the pain i felt at not being there at the time, the difference was my mum was in the USA and i had only been home 4 days after visiting her before i got the sad news, and had to return straight away.

That was 10 years ago and still miss her every day.

Bob


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Anne & Tony,

I am so sorry to hear this and know from your postings how much you loved her.

She passed away peacefully hopefully and please dont beat yourself up about not being there as she will have known how much you loved her.

She's at peace now and time to think of all the good times you shared.

I dread this time.

Be strong and my deepest sympathies.

John


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Sincere condolences Anne. Our thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.

Saphire (Christine)


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

R.I.P. Mum.

Bet she has left some cracking memories.

Thinking of you now.
Love
Drummer


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Anne, my heart went out to you when I read of your sad loss, no matter how it happens there is always a gaping empty hole left in our lives.

My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time, your mum is at peace now, remember the good times you had together.

love
jess (bouncer)


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Anne, sorry to hear of the loss of you mum. No matter how young or old they are, you never forget your best friend, your mum. Just think of happy times you shared with her, it'll help!


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Anne

I only know you through your postings but I'm sorry to hear of your sad loss and I send you and your family my condolences, just always remember she's only a thought away.


Wendy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Anne

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


stew, shona and jess


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

So sorry to read about your loss,it is very difficult to accept when you were not able to be with your mum but I,m sure from your letter that she will have known how much you cared.
My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.
Lesley


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Remember your Mum will always be with you.

She will always be at your side.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bugger! Who gives a stuff about blown manifolds and engine mounts now.!
God Bless. H.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anne,

So sorry to read about your mum passing away, try not to blame yourself for not being there when she passed on, I felt the very same thing when my mum died many years ago. Time will heal the hurt you feel at the moment, the memories you have of your life together will last forever.

Rob


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

our thoughts are with you at this sad time anne
hannah, gary,pia and rebecca xxx


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Anne
So sorry to hear of your loss, it is a terrible pain but it will ease with a little time. I lost my Dad when I was 16, and he is never forgotten, I even have a little tear whilst typing this.......
Chin up and we look forward to seeing your smiling face again soon....

Keith & Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss.. our thoughts are with you. 

Jim, Jan & Family


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you at this time..

Mandy and Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss.

With sympathy

philip & janet


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*thoughts are with you*

anne we are so sorry to hear about your loss, our thoughts go out to you,
alan & ann


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I would just **** to thank you all for your kind words, as you say Mum will always be with me, and reading your comments made me feel much better, just shows what a great bunch you all are ,as even though I haven't met most of you, that didn't stop you sending your condolences, 
Heres to the greatest bunch of people ever ccasion5: 
Thanks again

Anne


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your Mum passing away Anne my Mum did exactly the same after I had sat with her for hours I just popped home to see to the kids and she went and died. I felt really guilty cause I wasn't there with her.



Jacquie & John


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know you personally, but have read many of your posts.

So sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my Mum and Dad in recent years and still get upset when I think of them gone, but then I have a big smile on my face when I think of all the good times I had with them and how much I enjoyed being their daughter.


They may be gone but definitely not forgotten.

All the best
Anita


----------

